# Hello there



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello . Am seperated and have had 2 heart-breaks after that. I know most of the girls are loyal but the ones that I met ditched me. Am now all alone without my parents. Well, my real mum died when i was 1 yr old and my dad died almost 3 months back from now. 

I always believe in unconditional love because I have never experienced what a love is. 

I am more emotional and bit practical too. But ummm .... Well, theres a long story about me. Dont know if anyone would be interested knowing it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

IndianApple said:


> Hello . Am seperated and have had 2 heart-breaks after that. I know most of the girls are loyal but the ones that I met ditched me. Am now all alone without my parents. Well, my real mum died when i was 1 yr old and my dad died almost 3 months back from now.
> 
> I always believe in unconditional love because I have never experienced what a love is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

If you express your situation, you can identify your next course of action.

As to unconditional love, it is truly hard to come by. A rare quality, indeed.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

If you expect unconditional love, get a dog. You do not get it from people.

Please tell your story. We are interested and if we can help, we will.


----------



## Mia Clarkson (Apr 6, 2016)

hi you come to the right place. Welcome!


----------

